# Guys: Boxers or Briefs?



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Well, somebody had to ask it!*_ :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I prefer none


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Boxers are brilliant! I'll never wear briefs again, lol


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I know i'm female, but I prefer boxers on a guy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This question is sexist :lol


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

How do boxers fit under skinny jeans?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Briefs.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Boxers or commando. Isn't there a combo of the two with boxers and briefs?

Thanks Sad. Clicking this made me see an ad for male g-strings, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Briefs here.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> Isn't there a combo of the two with boxers and briefs?


Yes, and there's no option for it.

I wear boxer briefs. the boxer and brief hybrid. I wear boxers sometimes, but I like the feel/look of boxer briefs.

...that's the last time i do a google images search for boxer briefs. :um:afr


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i go commando. anyone remember those commercials about how maxipads or something make women feel free and you see the woman running around being all happy? thats how i feel going commando compared to wearing any type of underoos


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Boxers . The really tight designer ones though if that doesn't sound gay i dunno worreva shows of my @ssets i guess i dunno i suck at putting sh*t into words.

Umm yeah next.........


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

*sneaks in* I love boxers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Boxer Briefs are Brilliant as well!

There wasn't that options available so I assumed they were lumped together as just boxers


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Boxers . The really tight designer ones though if that doesn't sound gay i dunno worreva shows of my @ssets i guess i dunno i suck at putting sh*t into words.
> 
> Umm yeah next.........


that's gay brah.

j/k


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

boxers are comfortable.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I haven't worn anything but boxers since I was, like, 12.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

No one under the age of 40 should be wearing briefs.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey how come there's no option for boxer-briefs? I voted neither because of this.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

definitely boxers...briefs are so uncomfortable.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Boxers. Though I sleep in the nude.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

None


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

boxers. and socks i also wear. pants go on top of boxers.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Maybe a bit weird, but I wear both. Boxers over my briefs. Briefs are far more comfortable, I like tight support. 

Nice shopping.com ad for boyshort underwear lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Which guy said panties and can I have your phone number?


----------



## shyguy87 (May 11, 2008)

Got to be Boxer Briefs. They just have the best comfort and support. There has to be an option for them.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Boxers are much more comfortable and they dont look as silly


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

boxer briefs. Looks like a boxer while providing the comfort and support of briefs.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I switched to boxers 8 years ago and have never looked back. 8)


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Well, somebody had to ask it!*_ :b


:teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Boxers....more comfortable.

Honestly, who wears none?! That seems like it would be painful...at least if you wear pants with a zipper.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I find boxers more uncomfortable than wearing nothing at all. They give no support, they bunch up in awkward places and they don't catch those last few drops that always seem to dribble after taking a p.

Therefore I wear briefs or occasionally boxer briefs. Also I'm with Bredwh. I also sleep in the nude.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Boxer briefs. 

Damn sexy. Well, they would be if I were in slightly better shape, but the potential is there...


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

huh said:


> Honestly, who wears none?! That seems like it would be painful...at least if you wear pants with a zipper.


lol -my thoughts, exactly.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> That seems like it would be painful...at least if you wear pants with a zipper.


yeah I know this... the hard way. In my defence it was almost two decades ago when I was still getting used to umm... handling my hardware I guess :|. Off-topic I know .

Ahem, boxer-briefs rule!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

huh said:


> Boxers....more comfortable.
> 
> Honestly, who wears none?! That seems like it would be painful...at least if you wear pants with a zipper.


you just have to be careful when you zip up. ive only gotten it caught twice. also just becareful when you sit down so nothing gets bunched up


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

man.. when i'm hanging out with a guy.. and he lifts his arms up or lies back and his shirt goes up a bit and you could see a bit of his boxers and stomach.. ahhhhh holy **** *drools*.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Skid marks. uke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol wtf ? ^^^


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

boxer briefs


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Another vote for boxer-briefs... albeit short ones, because I don't like tight fabric on my legs. E.g, http://www.calvinklein.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3171683

Apparently they make my *** look good.

(also panties are nice )


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

tighty ******'s all the way. at least i know the airline hasnt lost the luggage


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I like boxers for jeans and stuff but you can't wear them with dress pants so I wear boxer-briefs things with my work pants. I would never wear tighty whities tho


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> I find boxers more uncomfortable than wearing nothing at all. They give no support, they bunch up in awkward places


They only bunch up if you wear them with the wrong kind of pants like dress pants. If you wear baggy jeans like me it's boxers all the way.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I wear really skinny jeans so my boxers have no room to bunch. I was going to say I wouldn't wear briefs or boxer-briefs because it would be too tight on valuables but with my previous sentence that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Bredwh said:


> I wear really skinny jeans so my boxers have no room to bunch. I was going to say I wouldn't wear briefs or boxer-briefs because it would be too tight on valuables but with my previous sentence that wouldn't make sense.


Good boxer-briefs don't feel at all "tight" where it really matters... that's what the pouch is for.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

boxer briefs 

can't stand loose boxers anymore.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

dax said:


> They only bunch up if you wear them with the wrong kind of pants like dress pants. If you wear baggy jeans like me it's boxers all the way.


I'm 48 years old. I know how to buy pants that fit me. :b

Actually, while I enjoy seeing a young guy running around with his *** hanging out, its not very practical. When someone has to pull their pants up every 3 steps, there is something wrong. Some of these guys wouldn't be able to run if their lives depended on it.


----------

